# Überprüfen, ob Person xy auf Twitch streamt



## ErfinderLabyrinth (4. Mrz 2022)

Hi, ich möchte gerne Überplüfen, ob die Person xy auf Twitch streamt, doch weiß nicht, wie ich das machen kann


----------



## krgewb (4. Mrz 2022)

Weiß ich nicht. Im Twitch-Developer-Forum gibt es diesen Thread: https://discuss.dev.twitch.tv/t/simple-check-if-channel-is-live-via-client-side-javascript/29231/12


----------



## ErfinderLabyrinth (4. Mrz 2022)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Weiß ich nicht. Im Twitch-Developer-Forum gibt es diesen Thread: https://discuss.dev.twitch.tv/t/simple-check-if-channel-is-live-via-client-side-javascript/29231/12


Der Link hilft mir nicht weiter


----------



## LimDul (4. Mrz 2022)

Reference
					

Twitch Developer tools and services to integrate Twitch into your development or create interactive experience on twitch.tv.




					dev.twitch.tv
				




Twitch bietet eine API an, mit der man das wohl abfragen kann.


----------

